
Apple Confirms Plans for Oregon Data Center - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apple_confirms_plans_for_oregon_data_center/
======
vivekmgeorge
Lazy web: Any idea what laws were passed in the area that helped lure Apple
and Facebook to create data centers there?

I am guessing Apple is going to use this facility for their iCloud services. I
am sure they will be buying up large plots of land all over the place in the
coming years as iCloud becomes more important to their business.

